# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  ataki furii, depresja, nienawiść do ludzi

## natka1

witam, 
mam chorą matkę, tylko nie wiem co jej dolega. ok 3 razy do roku w okolicach jesieni, wiosny i lata ma napady depresji, która przeradza się w ataki szału, zawsze grozi ze popełni samobójstwo jak ktoś wezwie karatke czy policję. Podczas tych atakow jest zupełnie inna osobą, po ok 2 tygodniach wraca do normy przeprasza i obiecuje ze zacznie się leczyć. Podczas tych 2 tygodni nie odzywa się do mnie, za wszystko mnie obwinia, wyzywa mnie, twierdzi ze mnie nienawidzi nie jestem jej córką. Jak widze ze robi się z nia coś nie tak, od razu jestem w stresie ze zaraz się zacznie to co zawsze. Kiedyś znalazłam ja zamknięta w szafie, czesto w takich sytuacjach nie wraca do domu na noc albo pakuje sie w torbe i wychodzi z domu chodzac po mieście. Jest to moja matka, ale przez te wszystkie lata gnębienia mnie i molestowania psychicznego nie potrafie jej kochac, nie mamy zadnego kontaktu. Jestem niewzruszona na jej płacz, a zdarza się to bardzo czesto. Ostatni atak miala wczoraj zaczęła mnie wyzywać nie pozwoliła mi wyjść z domu po czym jak chcialam owtorzyć drzwi wpadla w atak furii wybiegła wiszcząc na korytarz, ojciec kazał mi zadzwonić na polcję , poczym wybiegłam z domu dzwoniac po pogotowie. Tak czy innaczej czy mógłby mi ktos udzielić jakichkolwiek informacji co robić ?

----------


## Dobro

Nie martw się , wszystko się ułoży. Musisz być silna i podjąć stosowne kroki by jej pomóc   Miałam podaną sytuację z tatą. Podczas ataków wyzywał mnie i moje rodzeństwo. Mamie  natomiast wyrzucał, że chce go okraść i pozbawić wpływów w firmie.  Najgorszy czas przyszedł jak mój brat zaliczył wpadkę z dziewczyną ,mama zaś  podupadła na zdrowiu.  Wszystko spadło na moja głowę, pomogła nam ciocia . Siłą umieściliśmy ojca w szpitalu. Podczas   ostatniego  ataku szału byłam zmuszona wezwać karetkę.  Gdy wrócił do domu, usiedliśmy  całą rodziną porozmawiać. Gdy emocje opadły , zaczął słuchać co się do niego mówi , zgodził się poddać  kompleksowemu leczeniu. Zawiozłam go do kliniki w Tuszynie. Inventiva skutecznie wypleniła  agresję, pomogła mu na nowo przewartościować priorytety, odnaleźć harmonię. Jest teraz w domu , wszystko mamy pod kontrola, powoli, znowu zaczynamy być szczęśliwą, normalną rodziną.

----------


## alilula

witam jestem nowa, wyczytam watek i postanowiłam zapytać Ciebie droga Dobro jakie są warunki w tej klinice, w domu mamy podobny  „koszmar” wstydziłam sie komuś o tym powiedzieć, moja  najbliższa koleżanka nawet nie wie co sie dzieje. Musze porozmawiać z rodziną o tym miejscu. Już mieliśmy rozmowę o ewentualnym zamieszczeniu w lecznicy i interwencji psychologa, ale temat umarł. Sprawa dotyczy brata rodzonego mamy. Mieszkamy wszyscy w piętrowym domu, wujek nie dość, ze ma podobne problemy, wymyśla sytuacje i nadużywa alkoholu. Jest na wysokim stanowisku w bardzo szanującej się firmie, nie mogę napisać jakiej, ale w pracy ideał człowieka- obowiązkowy, profesjonalny, skrupulatny, a gdy wraca… to często mamy sytuacje zbliżone do patologii.

----------


## Dobro

hej, bardzo dobra klinika, dlatego postanowiłam o niej wspomnieć, otwarci i ciepli ludzie, wzbudzają zaufanie, a o profesjonalizmie mogłabym wypisywać się i wypisywać.  Jak rozumowałam z tata, zadowolony, w końcu był pacjentem. No wiadomo, to nie dom, nigdy się człowiek nie będzie czuł tak swobodnie, jak w nim, szczególnie z tą świadomością celu. Jednak starają się zapewnić najlepszy komfort jaki jest  tylko możliwy. Zerknij na linka i na galerie miejsca- http://www.klinika-inventiva.pl/?id=...=14&n=_Galeria , nie jest to obskurna nora dla „odpadków”. Interesują się pacjentem, tata mówił ze jedzenie też jest ok. Nie wiem czy wypisywanie nazwiska lekarzy i procesu leczenia jest tu na miejscu, jak chcesz więcej info, to mogę ci przesłać na priva

----------


## alilula

dziękuję, tak chętnie, poproszę, niedługo wyślę ci listę pytań  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd wzięliście na to pieniądze?

----------


## wracanie

Albo moze wizyta u psychologa zanim nadejdzie jesien? Takie kliniki to z reguly kosztowne rzeczy...

----------

